# Need help getting tank setup!



## bracksz28 (Nov 1, 2003)

Hey guys, I'm Fairly new to the board, i was on here quite a bit a couple months ago, was ready to buy a tank then i ran into some financial trouble so that fell through, but i'm back and want to get into this again, I found a tank to buy, its a 75 Gal, it comes with a stand but thats all so i need to find out every thing i will need to get this bad boy going. So if you guys could help me out with what i will need and where to find it that would be great!! Thanks


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

congrats on getting started








first you will need to address filtration, to start go with a FLUVAL 404 external filter, then on a 75 i would say TWO 200w HEATERS & GUARDS. then a THERMOMETER. on the water side of things a DECHLORINATOR is needed and because your tank will not be cycled to start with AMMONIA, NITRITE & NITRATE TEST KITS. I assume you do realise you MUST CYCLE your tank before putting Ps in? and finally the deco and substrate (gravel, sand etc) i can leave up to you.
good luck and to all you other guys on this forum please add if i missed anything


----------



## bracksz28 (Nov 1, 2003)

thanks, yes i do know i need to cycle the tank first!


----------



## jovons (Jul 28, 2003)

if you want a cheaper filtration, go get two emperor 400 and that will suffice it. but if you have the money, i suggest to get rena xp3 canister filter. it will clear up your water nicely. good luck bro...


----------



## bracksz28 (Nov 1, 2003)

Ok so i've been looking at some of the parts you guys suggested to me! Now for a filter i looked at the fluval 404 witch is about 85 bucks or theres buying 2 emperor 400's wicth will cost about the same so witch one is better for a 75 Gal tank.
looked some heaters, is there a particular brand or unit that is better? And how about a power head? So with the subsrate is this all i will need? I'm trying to get a accurate list together so i can get a total price and see where the best place is to get this stuff so if there is any thing else i need please let me know.

Thanks


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

> Now for a filter i looked at the fluval 404 witch is about 85 bucks or theres buying 2 emperor 400's wicth will cost about the same so witch one is better for a 75 Gal tank.


The fluval 404 Would be better for your tank.... Good luck!!


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

bracksz28 said:


> Ok so i've been looking at some of the parts you guys suggested to me! Now for a filter i looked at the fluval 404 witch is about 85 bucks or theres buying 2 emperor 400's wicth will cost about the same so witch one is better for a 75 Gal tank.
> looked some heaters, is there a particular brand or unit that is better? And how about a power head? So with the subsrate is this all i will need? I'm trying to get a accurate list together so i can get a total price and see where the best place is to get this stuff so if there is any thing else i need please let me know.
> 
> Thanks


 Not quite sure if 2 emp 400s would be better than a fluval 404 for your tank but either way it will be enough filtration for a 75. For a heater i would go with a 250 ebo jag or you might be able to get away with using a 200 watt tronic with heater guard. Ive been using a 200 watt tronic on my 65 for over a year and its working great. If you want to get a powerhead i would go with a couple of ac 402s or a ac802. When using a powerhead make to buy or make some type of screen or cage around the intake part so nothing big gets sucked in there. You also might want to look into getting a flourescent light fixture for the tank but you should dim the bulb with foil or electrical tape since piranha dont like bright light. The other things like gravel and fake or real plants are more of a option than a neccessity. I wanted a tank that was very easy to clean and maintain so I kept mine barebottom with only a few fake plants and a couple smooth rocks.


----------



## bracksz28 (Nov 1, 2003)

ok thanks, so when i buy the fileter(s) do they come with every thing i need? Sorry for the dump questions! I'm new to this and have no idea how this all works, I'm trying to find pics with tanks all set up so i can see how to do it, but thanks for the input!


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

With the emp 400's i think youll have to buy some type of media like carbon, bioglass rings seperately and youll also want to pick some extra filter cartridges for them. i think the fluvals come with the necessary media but youll probably want to buy some extra when you get it. try checking the piranha pictures and videos section to see some of the other members setups.


----------



## mrwilson99 (Jul 12, 2003)

I just use two AquaClear 500, they do the job.


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

Just get the brand u can afford!! THeres no set "BEST" product its all personal opinion!! just make sure u hav some gd hiding places to enable ur Ps 2chill out!!!


----------

